# A suggestion re cloth nappy posts v. all other natural parenting posts



## colsy

OK, I like to spend a few minutes of a morning browsing through the natural parenting threads ... but most the time, all I ever find is questions and answers re cloth nappies. I'm not dissing this, as I know what a minefield the whole cloth nappy thing is. BUT what I am suggesting is that the natural parenting forum is split into one section on cloth nappies and a second section on everything else relating to natural parenting. What do you all think? I might suggest it to the moderators if others on here think it's a good idea.


----------



## Drazic<3

Honestly, I don't see a problem with it as it is, but I might be completely alone in that!


----------



## sahara

I don't mind either xx


----------



## colsy

It's just that most of the natural forum is full of cloth nappy info, which is fine, except there is more to natural parenting than cloth nappies. I just wonder whether some people might find it offputting and not explore the threads any further if they think the only thing it's about is cloth nappies. There's all sorts of other info and questions out there, but it kind of gets swamped by the nappy stuff, so if you only ever read the first page of threads, you may well only see a list of nappy questions. But if everyone else thinks it's fine, then maybe it's just me.


----------



## Mary Jo

Hmm. It doesn't bother me (probably because I come here for the cloth mostly :lol: ) but a quick glance down the front page and I can see how nappy talk really dominates. I see what you mean, Colsy.


----------



## Drazic<3

Yeah, I do see what you mean actually. Maybe it would be good? -x-


----------



## Arcanegirl

This is part of the reason why a new nappy FAQ sticky is being made up, most of the posts are questions being asked that can be answered via the FAQ


----------



## colsy

Arcanegirl said:


> This is part of the reason why a new nappy FAQ sticky is being made up, most of the posts are questions being asked that can be answered via the FAQ

Aha, somebody got there before me then! Cheers, Arcanegirl


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I do agree, but also, I don't tend to see too many posts relating to other aspects either so I would worry that the section of "everything else" might not get too much attention if you get me? xx


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Now that I'm a mini cloth addict I don't notice the skew as much but when I first started coming here and wasn't the slightest bit interested in cloth it did feel more like I was hanging around in a Reusable Nappy Forum rather than a natural parenting one. Made me feel like a bit of an outsider because I saw no personal use for me in those threads and the babywearing co-sleeping BLW ones seemed to disappear pretty fast. But like I said now that I AM interested in cloth it's different but I can definitely see how having two different forums might be a good idea... on the other hand, like they've said - would there be enough traffic to support a natural parenting forum without the cloth diaper threads?


----------



## gills8752

I would tend to agree - about 36 out of 40ish threads are currently cloth nappy related. Don't get me wrong I'm a cloth nappy girl too - I just kinda think of this as the cloth nappy sections with a few random baby carrier threads chucked in.


----------



## colsy

gills8752 said:


> I would tend to agree - about 36 out of 40ish threads are currently cloth nappy related. Don't get me wrong I'm a cloth nappy girl too - I just kinda think of this as the cloth nappy sections with a few random baby carrier threads chucked in.

Yep, same here. I've used cloth nappies since my son was three days old, but that's not why I come to the Natural Parents forum. (Am also fascinated by how many posts the subject of cloth nappies can generate. I think I'm in the minority for just using one type of nappy and not really being the slightest bit interested in them - I just use them and they usually work and that's about it, LOL!)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

i agree with the OP. On my othe forum it is basically ALL NP and there is so many other topics and it is a releif it seems that cloth nappies is the least gabbed about lol It did make me feel like an outsider when i first started coming here as i didnt use cloth but did all the other NP things. But maybe it opened my mind more to cloth :shrug: i think there would be more traffic once it was established


----------



## princessellie

hmm i dont think its that big of a deal tbh, i mean cloth nappies are part of natural parenting so to give them their own section seems a bit stupid to me :blush:

x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

princessellie said:


> hmm i dont think its that big of a deal tbh, i mean cloth nappies are part of natural parenting so to give them their own section seems a bit stupid to me :blush:
> 
> x

So is BFing and it has its own section :flower:


----------



## colsy

DueMarch2nd said:


> princessellie said:
> 
> 
> hmm i dont think its that big of a deal tbh, i mean cloth nappies are part of natural parenting so to give them their own section seems a bit stupid to me :blush:
> 
> x
> 
> So is BFing and it has its own section :flower:Click to expand...

Thankyou, I'm glad you said that. I just think that if we give cloth nappies their own section, then the rest of the ideas that are discussed on the natural parenting section will get a chance to shine and I think may well encourage more readers. Because TBH, each time I pop in here I just think 'geez let's talk about something else just for a second' - and that's coming from somebody who is HUGELY pro-cloth nappy.


----------



## princessellie

haha yeh i suppose so

x


----------



## gills8752

is it possible to have a subsection within natural parenting perhaps??


----------



## princessellie

thats probably a better idea i think

x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I dunno tbh, as someone who's still fairly new to cloth and does have questions this thread just makes me think I shouldn't post about nappies because I'm just pissing everyone off now


----------



## jen1604

I'm going to say thats definitely not how the thread was meant Katy :hugs: 

I can see what everyone is saying,before I used cloth I would find myself having to wade through a million posts to find posts about other aspects of natural parenting BUT I think there are so few posts about all the other aspects that if we sub-sectioned cloth nappies,natural parenting would be SO quiet and there would never be anyone in here...x


----------



## princessellie

surely if there was something you wanted to know about one of the other aspects youd just post your own topic? therefore it wouldnt really matter if all the rest of them were about nappies, cos youd still get your questions answered

just a thought

x


----------



## jen1604

Mmm but I meant more really answering others questions Ellie.

Like when you click to come in here and theres like 8 threads about nappies and 1 about say,carriers,maybe sometimes the one about carriers might get missed.

Does that make sense? x x x x x x


----------



## Mary Jo

katy said:


> I dunno tbh, as someone who's still fairly new to cloth and does have questions this thread just makes me think I shouldn't post about nappies because I'm just pissing everyone off now

That's kind of how I feel. I'm not new to cloth but I still have questions and I don't like the idea that people are thinking "oh god no, not another thread asking about x, y, z". It worried me that the section could become quite exclusive and cliquey rather than open and welcoming, and that people are put off from joining in for fear of asking something that might have been asked before. Of course there is always the search feature but that doesn't do much for feeling part of this community. :)

All the cloth threads don't bother me at all, seeing similar threads posted often doesn't bother me either. But I do agree that other areas of natural parenting are not posted about so much, but I guess it's reflecting the concerns of the current posters. Just my opinion.


----------



## Nic1107

I don't think there needs to be a sub-section for _all_ things cloth-related, but maybe a sticky for showing off your new ones? :) I agree with Jen, threads about other things may get missed simply because of the volume of posts about cloth. There's nothing wrong with posting about your fluff and I'm sure nobody is annoyed by anyone personally for it! But topics about anything else do tend to get lost I think. :flower:


----------



## gills8752

I think a thread for showing off new cloth would be good.


----------



## becstar

I do view this as the cloth nappy and carrier section more than Natural Parenting and stuff on co-sleeping, alternatives to CIO etc and other attachment parenting stuff can kind of get lost in the nappies as it were... Just my 2p worth, maybe a sub forum within this is the way to go? Not sure.


----------



## Mary Jo

But there is a thread for showing off nappies, the Post Your Cloth Bum Pics sticky. Also the Flash Your Stash thread.


----------



## 555ann555

colsy said:


> It's just that most of the natural forum is full of cloth nappy info, which is fine, except there is more to natural parenting than cloth nappies. I just wonder whether some people might find it offputting and not explore the threads any further if they think the only thing it's about is cloth nappies. There's all sorts of other info and questions out there, but it kind of gets swamped by the nappy stuff, so if you only ever read the first page of threads, you may well only see a list of nappy questions. But if everyone else thinks it's fine, then maybe it's just me.

It isn't just you, I find it a bit off-putting as I don't use cloth nappies!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

At the same time could it not also be possible that by exposing people to the cloth threads when they come in to look at other stuff it ends up getting more people interested and using cloth? x


----------



## gills8752

I think maybe if we limit the "ooh look at my prety new cloth" to the stash/ fluff pic threads then it would be a bit better. I'm not trying to be nasty at all! i'm all for fluffy bums and love seeing the pic but it does seem a bit over run with with threads of look at my new fluff.
I'm really not trying to be nasty here so please don't take it that way (Ive a screaming baby in the background with dad trying to calm her so have to type quick!|) :hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I see where you're coming from :)


----------



## 4boys4years

i'm a member of 2 other NP/babyled forums and there is so much more to NP than you see here. When i discovered BnB i was already returning to cloth after a break, had i still been using disposables then i'm not sure i would have come back. I also think that people get the impression that cloth = being a 'natural' parent, when it's not like that at all. You can be a more mainstream parent and use cloth, just like you can formula feed and still have a more NP approach


----------



## princessellie

haha im obv not a natural parent at all then since all we do is cloth atm, we dont bf, she sleeps in her own room, we dont bw atm, she is blw but she is 16months so i think thats pretty much expected by now haha

x


----------



## Bayleaf

4boys4years I think that's spot on. Fluffy bum does not necessarily mean NP at all.
I see this section more as a nappy/sling review/show off rather than a place to discuss NP practices. And I don't mean this in a nasty way, I am a nutter for pretty fluff.
Lots of good ideas have already been mentioned. 
I think a sticky with 'FAQ cloth bums' would make a big change!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

^there already is one xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

i dont wanna come off as awful but i think its pretty narrow minded to insinuate that the natural parenting section would be lost without nappies. Cloth nappies are a part of NP but as 4noys4years says, you can use cloth and NOT be NP. NP is about not CIO/CC and babywearing and BLW and cosleeping and breastfeeding etc. Yes I know you dont have to tick all those boxes but NP is above all a baby-led style of parenting. There are loads of topics to discuss. Its a very interesting thing to be a part of. I wish this section was in reality what it was created for... a chance for alternative styles of parenting to be discussed with like minded poeple. BFing has its own section because , yes lots of NP mums BF but most BF mums are not NP, its the same with cloth nappies. Using cloth can be strictly because they are pretty and you still leave LO to CIO or something.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I do agree, it's just people don't seem to ask too many questions about that type of thing? From what I've seen anyway :shrug:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive forwarded this thread onto Admin, but no promises guys :)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

i think they would if they came in and noticed other threads like it. Just maybe off putting for a new mum who wants to know about co-sleeping and how to do it because LO wont sleep without them and they see a bunch of thread entitled "WNSS/BBOS/BGV3" :lol: its like another language! :haha: so they may just move on as they think hmmmm this sections overrun with nappy talk! :flower:

(I felt a bit like that til i switched to cloth. :blush:The co-sleeping example is why i first ventured in)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

thanks arcanegirl


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I do agree actually when you put it that way. When I first came in I thought people were speaking a different language :haha: xx


----------



## Lu28

To be honest, I think if you're interested enough in NP, you'll ask questions regardless of what the other threads are about. I became interested in slings well before nappies, asked a good few questions and got lots of helpful responses and didn't feel out of it in any way.


----------



## Lu28

BTW, there are 15 non cloth related threads on the front page alone at the moment :shrug:


----------



## twiggy56

to be honest its never bothered me, I dont feel like a whole different section for cloth nappies is needed. Its the same with any of the other sections- I pick and choose the threads that interest me, in the pregnancy boards there are alot of questions/topics that are asked frequently that could fill an entire section but if they are of no interest to me I dont read them. 

If there are few threads on the other NP topics at this point I doubt that given their own section there would be a sudden abundance of them? Surely the popularity of the topics at present would suggest their demand?

I dont think its 'narrow minded' to insinuate that NP would be alot quieter without cloth threads because the number of 'other' threads at the moment serves as indication to this being true?

Just thought id add my opinion into the discussion :flower:


----------



## Lu28

I think one of the reasons why there are more threads about cloth and slings than anything else in the area of NP is because they are physical things which people tend to have alot of queries about to make them work for them - which sling, how do I do a back carry, which nappy, anyone having issues with stains etc etc. The other technical type areas of NP can include BLW which has a section of its own, breastfeeding which has a section of its own. 

At that point you're left with gentle discipline, non participation in CC/CIO, views on immunisations etc which all tend to be hot topic issues which alot of us tend to avoid on here as it's not worth the argument. So what's the point in having a section where people aren't inclined to post as it will only start another long tired debate which for some reason inevitably turn nasty as it can never be the case that it will just be natural parents discussing amongst themselves?


----------



## princessellie

Lu28 said:


> I think one of the reasons why there are more threads about cloth and slings than anything else in the area of NP is because they are physical things which people tend to have alot of queries about to make them work for them - which sling, how do I do a back carry, which nappy, anyone having issues with stains etc etc. The other technical type areas of NP can include BLW which has a section of its own, breastfeeding which has a section of its own.
> 
> At that point you're left with gentle discipline, non participation in CC/CIO, views on immunisations etc which all tend to be hot topic issues which alot of us tend to avoid on here as it's not worth the argument. So what's the point in having a section where people aren't inclined to post as it will only start another long tired debate which for some reason inevitably turn nasty as it can never be the case that it will just be natural parents discussing amongst themselves?

wss!

x


----------



## colsy

Lu28 said:


> I think one of the reasons why there are more threads about cloth and slings than anything else in the area of NP is because they are physical things which people tend to have alot of queries about to make them work for them - which sling, how do I do a back carry, which nappy, anyone having issues with stains etc etc. The other technical type areas of NP can include BLW which has a section of its own, breastfeeding which has a section of its own.
> 
> At that point you're left with gentle discipline, non participation in CC/CIO, views on immunisations etc which all tend to be hot topic issues which alot of us tend to avoid on here as it's not worth the argument. So what's the point in having a section where people aren't inclined to post as it will only start another long tired debate which for some reason inevitably turn nasty as it can never be the case that it will just be natural parents discussing amongst themselves?

Well, I have to say that until I started readng lots of the posts on the NP part of BnB, I thought NP was more a 'green way of parenting. *THAT *is the main reason I started spending time in the NP forum - I thought I was about to meet lots of like-minded mums and dads who wanted to raise their children with a love of nature and the evironment, people who wanted to share their eco-parenting tips, etc. Maybe I just got the wrong end of the stick when I read the title 'natural parenting'. Either way, I think that a section on the greener aspects of parenting would be fab. Maybe I've digressed a little here from my original post, I dunno. What do others think?


----------



## Lu28

Colsy, I think if you posted any threads about eco-parenting tips etc you'd get a good few replies, lots of ladies are interested in this but I think it's an area people just tend to get on with if you know what I mean, only posting if there's a problem rather than general discussion. But if a discussion was started, I bet they'd be interested in joining in!


----------



## Kit

I don't really see the need for a separate section, but I do think that perhaps encouraging people to consolidate the "cloth nappy admiration" type threads into a single thread/sticky might be a good idea. I looked at the forum the other day and couldn't see a single non-cloth related thread until I scrolled down quite a long way!
You can't make people be interested in, or post about, other issues but I do think it might be a little off-putting for someone who just glances in to the NP section and thinks that you have to use cloth to be involved here.
I used the NP section long before we converted to cloth because there were lots of threads about other issues like babywearing, diy, co-sleeping, general ethos of attachment parenting, education, even things like gardening.
I guess it is just that the threads in any section will always reflect the main interests of the active members of that section.


----------



## thechaosismex

I dont have a problem with it, but using cloth in my life is probably at the bottom on my NP list of stuff we do! I think a lot of questions on the main page could be easily answered by the FAQ'S, especially as they have now been stickied- its gets a bit tedious seeing the same questions over and over and there is only so many times you reply before getting bored of typing the same thing! Cloth seems to be the main reason why people are here in NP so hence more posts, I think more ladies who do other aspects of NP need to pipe up with some more posts :D I'd reply for sure :flower: x


----------



## Rachel_C

I'll probably get shouted at for saying this but I think it's only quite recently that I've noticed a distinct lack of threads on topics other than cloth nappies. I think a big part of the reason for this is because there has been a sudden influx of people new to using cloth who are only using cloth (for whatever reason) and not doing other aspects of natural parenting. 

I may be looking back with rose-tinted glasses but I seem to remember a while ago that we did have discussions about environmental issues, animal rights, lots about babywearing, about how to co-sleep safely etc, but now if those threads are posted they get lost in the "oooooh guess what fluffy post I just received" posts, and the less there appear to be I think the less will be posted because it does start to look like NP is all about cloth nappies so people think posts about other aspects don't belong here. Perhaps when the influx of cloth newbies calms down a bit, or those parents start looking at other aspects of natural parenting, the forum will start to balance itself again. I certainly hope so.

I do feel that if there was a separate cloth nappy section, you would find more people coming into natural parenting just to be controversial and there would be more arguments. As has been suggested, I think we should just remind people that there are already threads for certain things (showing off fluff, posting reviews, talking about what you've just ordered, DIY etc) and that those things don't really warrant a whole new thread.


----------



## Lu28

Rachel I had been thinking the same after reading Kit's post. There were much more varied NP topics a while back but the current threads reflect what the majority of current members are interested in which seems to be cloth rather than other aspects. It occurs to me that alot of the people who posted and were interested in the more varied NP issues are no longer members so I guess it's not surprising those posts have stopped but it is a shame :(

I agree that the threads which are more suited to the stickies (look at my fluff etc) should just be posted in the stickies and that should clear up some more room for the rest if there are people interested in it.


----------



## taperjeangirl

does it really matter?! 

As long as we all have somewhere to post with our thoughts and questions! Nothing is taking over anything, if you have a question you ask! 

If someone wants to post a pic of their new nappy then so be it!

All parts of the forum repeats, every topic in 1st, 2nd, 3rd tri, GS, BF, FF etc has all been said or asked before. 

Its just what happens with such a large forum and new members joining/becoming preggers/having babies ya know?


----------



## henny

taperjeangirl said:


> does it really matter?!
> 
> As long as we all have somewhere to post with our thoughts and questions! Nothing is taking over anything, if you have a question you ask!
> 
> If someone wants to post a pic of their new nappy then so be it!
> 
> All parts of the forum repeats, every topic in 1st, 2nd, 3rd tri, GS, BF, FF etc has all been said or asked before.
> 
> Its just what happens with such a large forum and new members joining/becoming preggers/having babies ya know?

:thumbup::thumbup: i agree. 
i hope this thread doesn't put new people off asking questions on cloth nappies.
i looked into this forum from starting lo in cloth nappies, then got a mei tai carrier cause of some of the threads. I don't think cloth takes over.


----------



## Mary Jo

taperjeangirl said:


> does it really matter?!
> 
> As long as we all have somewhere to post with our thoughts and questions! Nothing is taking over anything, if you have a question you ask!
> 
> If someone wants to post a pic of their new nappy then so be it!
> 
> All parts of the forum repeats, every topic in 1st, 2nd, 3rd tri, GS, BF, FF etc has all been said or asked before.
> 
> Its just what happens with such a large forum and new members joining/becoming preggers/having babies ya know?

yep. I absolutely agree with this.


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

taperjeangirl said:


> does it really matter?!
> 
> As long as we all have somewhere to post with our thoughts and questions! Nothing is taking over anything, if you have a question you ask!
> 
> If someone wants to post a pic of their new nappy then so be it!
> 
> All parts of the forum repeats, every topic in 1st, 2nd, 3rd tri, GS, BF, FF etc has all been said or asked before.
> 
> Its just what happens with such a large forum and new members joining/becoming preggers/having babies ya know?

I agree! 

I'm new to cloth - still waiting on a my first few nappies to arrive and tbh this thread has put me off posting new topics. *shrugs*


----------



## Lu28

Dont be put off at all Lucy, ask away! :hugs:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

good point lu28 about the debates


----------



## Tiff

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> I agree!
> 
> I'm new to cloth - still waiting on a my first few nappies to arrive and tbh this thread has put me off posting new topics. *shrugs*

Don't ever feel that you can't post a new topic. Ask away! :thumbup:


----------



## cath

I first ventured into this section to look for advice on which sling to buy. I already did most of the NP stuff( BFing, cosleeping, attachment parenting) except cloth nappies but I wasnt put off at all by all the cloth bum talk, in fact it was seeing all your pretty fluff that helped me make the decision to convert to cloth. I didnt & still dont see a problem with it all being in one forum & it certainly didnt put me off from coming in here when Charlotte didnt have a fluffy bum.


----------



## Kbee

hmmmm........TBH I dont really mind,,but I can understand why it may be off putting. I do part time cloth but I cant afford loads of pretty nappies all the time so do it slowly so 'pretty fluff' pics whilst they dont annoy me, I dont look at (partly cos I would want the nappy lol).....but I will agree that np has been 'cloth heavy' recently.


----------



## Rachel_C

taperjeangirl said:


> does it really matter?!
> 
> As long as we all have somewhere to post with our thoughts and questions! Nothing is taking over anything, if you have a question you ask!
> 
> If someone wants to post a pic of their new nappy then so be it!
> 
> All parts of the forum repeats, every topic in 1st, 2nd, 3rd tri, GS, BF, FF etc has all been said or asked before.
> 
> Its just what happens with such a large forum and new members joining/becoming preggers/having babies ya know?

I don't think there should be a separate section for cloth nappies, but I think people should just try to post similar stuff in one thread rather than everybody posting their own thread each time they do something. I think to somebody interested in natural parenting as a whole, it could be quite off-putting to see so few threads about other topics. Also, at risk of being controversial, it makes it look like it's a 'club' of people who can all afford lovely pretty fluff and that might be off-putting to somebody who couldn't or didn't want to spend much money or who wanted to stick to plain and simple nappies. It's not something where you need rules about it but I don't think it's a lot to ask members to use a little common sense when deciding if something warrants a new thread. It's a matter of being tidy as much as anything I suppose :rofl:

When you say 'nobody is taking over anything', well it does kind of look like cloth nappies have taken over a bit. I certainly don't mind that as the cloth is one of the things that attracted me to this section and it's one of the things I would discuss most BUT if everybody is just discussing how pretty their cloth nappies are, I don't actually see the point in having a natural parenting section as cloth for the sake of being pretty isn't really 'natural' in my opinion. Yes, there are the other reasons people would use cloth but that doesn't really get talked about much. If all the topics are about prettiness or effectiveness (again not really a 'natural' issue) you may as well have the cloth talk in normal Baby Club or somewhere.


----------



## princessellie

Rachel_C said:


> 'club' of people who can all afford lovely pretty fluff

i am soooo not part of that club :rofl:


----------



## Lu28

princessellie said:


> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> 'club' of people who can all afford lovely pretty fluff
> 
> i am soooo not part of that club :rofl:Click to expand...

Yeah but you make the pretty fluff!!! :haha: Aisling is snoozing in her Mammy Made at the moment :thumbup:


----------



## princessellie

awww :cloud9:

x


----------



## polo_princess

Interesting thread ... im not a regular user of this section but there are a handful of topics in here that catch my eye and that i have an interest in.

I dont bother contributing most of the time though as i cba to plough through a million and one nappy threads.

Id like to see other topics discussed more frequently tbh :)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

^^^ WSS :haha:

I don't often post in here as I don't use cloth and find it difficult to plough through all the threads about lovely fluff (and yes, they sure are cute!) I would love to see more threads about various other aspects, but I don't post them myself as I wonder if they're maybe in there somewhere among the cloth threads and then someone might think I'm a silly for asking something again :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

AnnaBanana9 said:


> ^^^ WSS :haha:
> 
> I don't often post in here as I don't use cloth and find it difficult to plough through all the threads about lovely fluff (and yes, they sure are cute!) I would love to see more threads about various other aspects, but I don't post them myself as I wonder if they're maybe in there somewhere among the cloth threads and then someone might think I'm a silly for asking something again :rofl:

I don't think you'd be considered silly at all. :)

The amount of diaper threads don't bother me, personally. I like seeing everyone's stuff. Although I do think that if people want to see more topics other than everyone's new fluff, they should post them! :mrgreen: Might get more people posting about other stuff if they see other people do it?

:flower:


----------



## Hayley90

Hmm, I've just read through all of this, and I feel a little... :blush:

I don't have a baby yet, so i cant really join in with anything other than "fluffy post" and "clothbum" threads... The only questions I have are related to what I can do now, which just happens to be buying nappies. 

When bubs is here, THEN I will be able to participate in the other threads... so i dont think its a case of needing to separate them, as i think that would alienate people who are at a different stage of parenting iykwim? 

There are a few 1st time mums & mums who are expecting in here at the moment, so i doubt many of us could really give much advice relating to, for example, weaning when we haven't done it yet.

I don't think i'd like it to be separated, as there are things i notice in amongst the nappy threads that interest me - BLW meant nothing to me until i read about it in here. And i wouldn't have been here if it weren't for my nappy questions :flower:


...i dont even think that made sense :dohh: ...


----------



## henny

Hayley90- that made sense. I wouldn't have heard about baby wearing or having info on co-sleeping. If people want to ask about other things then cloth nappy then they should just post a thread, i know i have as i asked about co-sleeping and baby wearing.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

well it appears to be a case for both sides and since this thread has arised i have noticed more topics about other "NP" things. I think the thread has actually been a success judging by the main board tbh x


----------



## Hayley90

DM2 ^^ Me too! 

:happydance:


----------



## bky

I know I feel a bit left out as I don't have the same brands of nappies everyone else does. Oh well though. I'd hope the fundamentals apply so I try not to bother too much about that.
I've also posted what I thought were NP topics (not related to nappies) and seen the thread go right down the board with no comments. That's probably just me though. A lot of topics I start do that. I'm pretty hesitant to start new topics in here because although I think they are NP related I don't see much discussion on them (and also the previous experience), so seems like no point in trying to get people's opinion if no one is into it...?


----------



## DueMarch2nd

keep trying bky! :hug:


----------



## Tiff

bky said:


> I know I feel a bit left out as I don't have the same brands of nappies everyone else does. Oh well though. I'd hope the fundamentals apply so I try not to bother too much about that.
> I've also posted what I thought were NP topics (not related to nappies) and seen the thread go right down the board with no comments. That's probably just me though. A lot of topics I start do that. I'm pretty hesitant to start new topics in here because although I think they are NP related I don't see much discussion on them (and also the previous experience), so seems like no point in trying to get people's opinion if no one is into it...?

It happens to me as well, so definitely not just you. :hugs: Keep trying! Or if you are ever shy about posting a topic, feel free to PM me or any of the other ladies who frequent this board. I'm sure all of them would love to help.

:kiss:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I kinda disagree with the implication that the new cloth users aren't NP. I'm new to cloth and that's the only thing I ask questions about in here. I've also co slept since he was born, used a baby carrier and never left him to cry. But I don't have questions about those things, I just do them :shrug: Doesn't make me any less of a NP just because I don't speak about it!


----------



## cath

Same here Katy. The other stuff kind of came instinctually so I didnt need to ask questions and any BFing questions I had were posted in the BFing section. I did browse the carrier sticky when I was buying my mei tai but didnt post anything as I then found one I loved. The cloth nappies though took a few questions before I had the confidence to buy them as it was so bewildering with all the different types & working out which ones would suit us best. If I know the answer, I will always have a go at answering someone's thread whether it is about cloth nappies or any other aspect of NP


----------



## twiggy56

I dont think its fair to say 'You'd like the see more 'other' topics in the NP section' to be quite frank....

if thats what you want, why should it be up to other people to start threads just to keep the browsers happy? If you want to discuss the topic- you start a thread?! Why wait for other people to bring up a topic before you discuss it?! Thats how this appears from some of the comments on here. And if the topic doesnt get many replies, then im sorry but you cant make people comment on things that obviously dont interest them just so the board looks like it has a bit of diversity? There are an abundance of nappy threads because thats what the posters are interested in...you cant change that? :shrug:

Im all for other topics btw, I practice many aspects of NP not just cloth....if someone starts a thread about an aspect of NP im interested in or have something to say i'l jump in...but you cant really demand other topics if there is no interest in them? 

I just dont get this 'I want diversity' thing at all :shrug: IMO that means active participation, i.e If you want to discuss- start a thread!


----------



## colsy

twiggy56 said:



> I dont think its fair to say 'You'd like the see more 'other' topics in the NP section' to be quite frank....
> 
> if thats what you want, why should it be up to other people to start threads just to keep the browsers happy? If you want to discuss the topic- you start a thread?! Why wait for other people to bring up a topic before you discuss it?!

Message boards such as Baby and Bump work in two ways. There are people who continually post questions and answers. And there are other people who just browse through what's already there, in the hope that they may come across something that interests them. Yes, the former type of person can of course post all sorts of Qs re natural parenting. But what about the type of person who simply wanders through the first pages of each section, hoping to find something of interest?

As I have said a number of times now, I use cloth nappies and have done since my son was less than a week old. But I am not in the slightest bit _interested_ in cloth nappies - to me, they're no more exciting than disposable nappies. I use them because they have less of an impact on the environment. What I AM interested in is the very many other aspects of natural parenting and I'd love to chat with people who share similar views on natural parenting, enviro issues, etc. However, in the natural parenting forum in its current state, it is extremely hard to find those people who do share my views, because they're hidden among the oodles of cloth nappy posts. Fine, go ahead, talk about cloth nappies all day everyday, I don't mind at all, that's all your choice. But why not do that in one forum and then have another forum devoted to the non-nappy bit of natural parenting? Who knows - perhaps in a few months somebody else may ask to split off some other parts of the forum, say re babywearing or co-sleeping?

The point is not to offend anyone, or to belittle people for showing a big interest in nappies. Rather, the point of any forum, surely, is to make as much stuff visible and useable to as many different people as possible. And, to be honest, right now I don't think the natural parenting forum fulfils that role.


----------



## twiggy56

Argh!!

Yes but its not fair to tell the regular posters to post about 'other' topics to satisfy the interests of browsers....that would be like someone asking the other person in a conversation to talk about something _they_ are interested in?! 

IMO its not upto other people to bring up discussions about topics that other people want to talk about, thats upto the person it interests? 

If you separated off the 'other' topics would be quieter (im not saying dead, just quieter and slower) and im saying this from the objective evidence on the board- the current popularity of the other topics is an indication of their demand.


----------



## colsy

twiggy56 said:


> Argh!!
> 
> Yes but its not fair to tell the regular posters to post about 'other' topics to satisfy the interests of browsers....that would be like someone asking the other person in a conversation to talk about something _they_ are interested in?!
> 
> IMO its not upto other people to bring up discussions about topics that other people want to talk about, thats upto the person it interests?
> 
> If you separated off the 'other' topics would be quieter (im not saying dead, just quieter and slower) and im saying this from the objective evidence on the board- the current popularity of the other topics is an indication of their demand.

So let's not MOVE the nappies, let's simply rename it 'NP - Nappies' and then create an entirely new forum called 'NP - other'. And I truly believe that one of the reason's why there is so much less chat about the other aspects is because some people just take a peek and think 'oh, it's all nappies, I'm not interested therefore I'll go away'. This is what I think almost EVERY time I look in the NP forum. You know, I check in here two or three times a week, hoping for a good old chinwag, but all I see are post after post about nappies.

I so didn't intend my original post to lead into a slanging match or of me defending my opinion or of other people having to defend theirs. I am simply stating a fact - that some people (maybe many people for all I know) don't bother posting in the NP forum because they think it's nappies and nothing else. So those people are losing out on all the info that is there, but equally the people who do use the NP forum are losing out on all the positive things those new people could bring.


----------



## twiggy56

colsy said:


> twiggy56 said:
> 
> 
> Argh!!
> 
> Yes but its not fair to tell the regular posters to post about 'other' topics to satisfy the interests of browsers....that would be like someone asking the other person in a conversation to talk about something _they_ are interested in?!
> 
> IMO its not upto other people to bring up discussions about topics that other people want to talk about, thats upto the person it interests?
> 
> If you separated off the 'other' topics would be quieter (im not saying dead, just quieter and slower) and im saying this from the objective evidence on the board- the current popularity of the other topics is an indication of their demand.
> 
> So let's not MOVE the nappies, let's simply rename it 'NP - Nappies' and then create an entirely new forum called 'NP - other'. And I truly believe that one of the reason's why there is so much less chat about the other aspects is because some people just take a peek and think 'oh, it's all nappies, I'm not interested therefore I'll go away'. This is what I think almost EVERY time I look in the NP forum. *You know, I check in here two or three times a week, hoping for a good old chinwag*, but all I see are post after post about nappies.
> 
> I so didn't intend my original post to lead into a slanging match or of me defending my opinion or of other people having to defend theirs. I am simply stating a fact - that some people (maybe many people for all I know) don't bother posting in the NP forum because they think it's nappies and nothing else. So those people are losing out on all the info that is there, but equally the people who do use the NP forum are losing out on all the positive things those new people could bring.Click to expand...

Then why would you not start a thread about what you wish to discuss? Why look in to wait for someone else to bring the topic up? THIS is what I dont understand...if you come to the section and are actively looking then why not just put up a thread so you can discuss with like-minded NP'ers what you want to talk about?

You are saying its all nappies but yet you arent really practising what you preach by not posting about the topics either? :shrug:

and in regards to the 'slanging match'....why would you think this? This thread is a discussion thread, meaning there may be two different views (which makes for a well rounded discussion IMO) and I mean to only say my views and try to understand the others'.

:flower: It is meant in a friendly manner, and I am only asking you these questions as you have approached the thread and the subject and therefore I would imagine are willing to discuss them :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm afraid I agree with Twiggy, why look for threads on things you want to come up? why not just post a simple "What are your views on "x"?" to get things going yourself? 

IMO, all this thread has succeeded in doing is making anyone who has a nappy question worry about posting. I typed and deleted my dad proof one 3 times before I decided to post it xx


----------



## colsy

twiggy56 said:


> Then why would you not start a thread about what you wish to discuss? Why look in to wait for someone else to bring the topic up? THIS is what I dont understand...if you come to the section and are actively looking then why not just put up a thread so you can discuss with like-minded NP'ers what you want to talk about?

Cos I'm one of the sorts of people who doesn't very often start threads on a forum but loves joining in when I see something that interests me :blush: Oh, and re the slanging match, I didn't mean that I'd taken offence at anything you'd said :dohh: I was just saying I didn't write the original question to start an argument ... so I hope that this doesn't end in an argument (I realise it hasn't yet).


----------



## twiggy56

It certainly isnt an arguement, a discussion with two sides trying to come to an understanding of the OP's question.

I understand that you may prefer not to start threads yourself but then it is not fair to expect it from others either if you see what I mean? That is my point pretty much.

Oh and katy- we will always welcome your questions, pleeeease feel free to ask away, you will not be judged because you are asking about nappies :hugs:


----------



## Pops

I have read all of this thread now and have to say, I agree with Twiggy and Katy. It is unfair to say all there is in here is nappy threads but that you won't start any about other topics. I understand that you prefer to join in rather than start topics but if everyone did that, there wouldn't be much of a forum at all and I don't see how breaking up the sections will help in that respect.

I am not a Mum yet so can not comment or help people with things but I have found this very helpful for the cloth information and for the babywearing info. I won't be co-sleeping so don't read or post about it and I will go to the Breastfeeding forum for help with that so I am unsure what else I could post about in here for now. I am also very mindful of asking too many questions or appearing to post for the sake of it but having never done any of this before, I'd rather ask than get it wrong!

As with all the other secions of BnB, I look for the things that interst me or that I can help with and if I don't see anything, I make a post and hope that people reply! :flower:

xxx


----------



## colsy

Maybe we could do a poll to see the fors and againsts? That way, we (including Mrs gobby ne!) can stop talking about it once we get an answer and get on with talking about NP stuff instead. Anybody know how to do a poll? I'm happy to sort it, but I don't know how to. Any pointers?


----------



## Tiff

You started this thread hun! :hugs: 

Tbh I find it a bit unfair to be critical about something when you admit you aren't going to actually post. 

Out of total curiosity, why don't you like starting threads if you have a question about something, or looking for info? :flower: Most of the ladies on here love to help, I can't fathom what is daunting about it?

:hugs: Not trying to be mean or whatever, just genuinely curious.


----------



## Kaites

As a fellow October Bumpkin, I usually make a point of reading Colsy's threads and fwiw, she does actually post a fair number of threads on non-nappy issues in this forum. I can understand her frustration that perhaps some of the non-nappy related threads get lost in the sea of nappy-related ones and that was her motivation for seeing if others felt the same way. I don't think it was her intention to stir up some kind of "anti-nappy thread" storm- just to see if there might be interest in having a nappy-dedicated area since there are so many posts related to them :shrug:


----------



## Lu28

Look it comes down to this - not aimed at any one person in particular but if you want to see more NP topics being posted in this section, stop whining and get posting. It's no excuse that someone doesn't usually start topics but you can't complain about something when you have no intention of doing anything about it. I start threads about things that interest me, I don't browse to see if an aspect of parenting seems lacking on a board and try to think up of something I can post to 'remedy' the gap.


----------



## Rachel_C

While I agree to some extent that if you want to talk about other stuff, you should make a thread about it, I think that's good in theory but how many people really practice it? It's all very well to say that people can and should do that, but how many people come to this section, look at the things people are already talking about and then assume that nobody is interested in anything other than cloth nappies? I think it is off-putting, both to people who come here regularly and to those who pop in occasionally. 

As has been said, Colsy does post about other topics but usually only gets a few replies. One reason for that may be that people just aren't interested in things other than cloth but I believe that the posts just get lost. After a few replies, there are so many other posts about nappies that they slip down the board into oblivion! While you could argue that that's the way all forums work, I do think that something can and should be done about it, whether that's admin creating a sub-forum for nappies or members just showing a little common sense and posting in existing threads rather than starting new ones for every new nappy pin they order. If this happened in another forum, I think something would be done/recommended. I would imagine that that is how a lot of the sections on the forum have come about. 

As somebody who has been here a while, I now find this section quite hard to browse - I find it difficult to separate the wheat from the chaff so to speak. Looking for a post of actual substance is sometimes like looking for a needle in a haystack. It's nice that people want to say what they've just ordered or received in the post or designed on the Weenotions site, but those posts sometimes seem to take up 90% of the first page. Is that really necessary? As somebody who has been here a while, I know there are posts with real content somewhere yet I find it hard to locate them... what chance does somebody who doesn't know they're there have? If this situation continues, I think we're at risk of making natural parenting look like even more of a 'club' than it already does and alienating people who may pop in for a look and who otherwise may have read something interesting or gained something from what they read.


----------



## colsy

Kaites said:


> As a fellow October Bumpkin, I usually make a point of reading Colsy's threads and fwiw, she does actually post a fair number of threads on non-nappy issues in this forum. I can understand her frustration that perhaps some of the non-nappy related threads get lost in the sea of nappy-related ones and that was her motivation for seeing if others felt the same way. I don't think it was her intention to stir up some kind of "anti-nappy thread" storm- just to see if there might be interest in having a nappy-dedicated area since there are so many posts related to them :shrug:

Thankyou, Kaites, for putting into better words what I meant. Thanks also for pointing out that I DO post in the natural parenting forum, it's just that my posts often get a bit lost and so I don't find I get very many responses to them.

Goodness, I really had no idea that my innocent proposal would cause such a storm. I guess it just means we all have very strong feelings about the forum, which is not a bad thing at all. Apologies if I haven't responded to other bits that I was meant to - I just haven't read all the posts yet.


----------



## colsy

Lu28 said:


> Look it comes down to this - not aimed at any one person in particular but if you want to see more NP topics being posted in this section, stop whining and get posting. It's no excuse that someone doesn't usually start topics but you can't complain about something when you have no intention of doing anything about it. I start threads about things that interest me, I don't browse to see if an aspect of parenting seems lacking on a board and try to think up of something I can post to 'remedy' the gap.

I *do *start threads, but they get lost in the nappy sea. Over the past couple of weeks, I've posted questions in NP on eco-friendly sippy cups, playpens, and some sleep issues. I think there were a couple of other things too, but I can't remember them right now. But the number of responses I've had to these is small compared with the number of responses I get when I post in other parts of BnB, and I think this is because my posts in NP get submerged by the nappy threads and disappear into the ether.


----------



## colsy

Rachel C, thankyou for backing me up so eloquently :flower:


----------



## Lu28

Colsy, I wasn't aiming that at you personally, just that there have been a few people on this thread saying there aren't enough posts about other types of NP issues and it drives me nuts when people complain about it yet don't post :wacko:

I honestly think this could be solved by people just exercising a little common sense when it comes to nappy threads. Alot of us get excited about new fluff, it arriving, getting a Weenotions dispatch notice etc etc but there's no need to start a new thread about it when there's other stickies etc designed exactly for that so maybe an announcement to state that so everyone knows where they are?

I really do think it'd be a shame for nappies to be completely segregated because certainly in the past alot of people started being interested in nappies and then started learning about other issues as threads appeared on the forum and it'd be nice if this could still be possible. But it would mean people calming down on the 'look at my fluff' type threads.


----------



## Lu28

PS Colsy, sorry if I upset you, that wasn't my intention at all :hugs:


----------



## colsy

Lu28 said:


> PS Colsy, sorry if I upset you, that wasn't my intention at all :hugs:

You didn't, so don't worry about it  Your idea of keeping the forum as is but 'calming down' on the nappy front is a good one :thumbup:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I do agree with that. I only posted one of those type of threads and haven't done it since because I kinda see where you're coming from. The only thing is sometimes it can be nice to have others who share your enthusiasm, since my OH, mum and RL friends look at me like I'm insane for even using cloth iygwim? xx


----------



## littlestar

katy said:


> I do agree with that. I only posted one of those type of threads and haven't done it since because I kinda see where you're coming from. The only thing is sometimes it can be nice to have others who share your enthusiasm, since my OH, mum and RL friends look at me like I'm insane for even using cloth iygwim? xx

:hugs: i get that too honey!

i have noticed since the sticky went up the number of repeated questions have reduced. :thumbsup:


----------



## celine

Ive been following this thread as I too wondered the same as OP, when I first came here to ask about babywearing I would get very little replies and as a 'foreigner' it was slightly off-putting (not wanting to offend anyone) then again, I am now a new nappy addict so the tables have turned but I still remember coming here the first few times and being a tad lost..
So i think the sticky is def a great help because if it werent yfor littlestar I so would of posted again about all those questions she so well answered! As I cant see NP without cloth nappies, I also cant see NP as *just* cloth nappies iykwim? So i think we may have resolved it all round :)


----------



## Lu28

Colsy, do you want to draft up something about the nappy threads so we can post for people to read, just about posting in appropriate threads etc? I doubt everyone has been following this thread!


----------



## littlestar

if someone wants to word a paragraph introducing the fluffy bums and show off threads etc i'd be happy to pop in on the sticky.


----------



## StirCrazy

TBH this really isn't an issue... The NP forum isn't busy enough to make it so regimented. There are 4 days worth of posts on the first page alone. While cloth diapers/nappies aren't the be all and end all of natural parenting it is an accepted part (if not one of the more talked about parts) of NP. If thread descriptions are kept concise I'm pretty sure you girls can navigate around threads you aren't interested in.

You want to see busy? On some days in the TTC section your post is bumped to page two within an hour.

Lets not make this anymore complicated than it needs to be. If in the future both NP and Cloth Diapers can support there own forums, then it is something we will consider (we've never 'not' added forums where and when needed).

:)


----------



## Lu28

Actually I remember when I had my pregnancy journal, I didn't post in it for a day and all of a sudden it was on page 3! :haha:


----------

